# How old before you can start jogging with your dog



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey is 11 months old and part of the reason we got a larger dog was so that, eventually, John could take her running with him. Well, I was wondering just how old she should be before he can start to jog with her? And, when he does start jogging with her, should we start giving her joint supplements or are those only really required when the dog is older or is known to have joint problems?

Thanks!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm of the belief, and there's no real evidence otherwise, if you want to run your dog and he's structurally correct, go for it. Just be sure to work him up to the distance you want him to go and keep an eye on the temperature and the road surface. If he's having any problem keeping up, either slow down or decrease the distance.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Is one year an okay age to start her? Or should we wait? (I saw 18 months as one recommendation.)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You will see some people say not until 2 years of age. I started running my puppy at 6 months and he's still going strong.


----------

